# I'm not afraid of the water - despite the rumors



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

After a really long dry spell (I went ice fishing twice and only took my boat out once in the last year) I finally got some good fishing in. We spent all of last week at Bear Lake. The weather was mostly good but being bear lake wind was always on my mind as we've been scared off that lake more than once. However we saw two full days of glass and two days of otherwise nice water. Friday afternoon and Saturday the lake was pretty angry.
We fished the east side from second point north to the Idaho border mostly trolling, the fishing wasn't great but we did catch fish every day but Saturday. All were cuts that ranged around 3-4lbs except one that was small about 1-2lbs. The quality of fish was great even if the quantity was small. Over all the trip was a welcome relief from the craziness of life; I could have stayed another week if I didn't have to get back to work.

Here's a few pics
This one is of the cutest girl in the world with her first trout; We worked hard for that fish; everyone else had caught one but her and she just kept asking to go so she could catch one. I hooked the little one about 15min before she got this one and she was so excited to catch a fish that was much bigger that dads and that she had picked the lure and reeled it in all by herself; the only help she got from me was to net it.







Can't beat Bear Lake for pretty sunsets this photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that's a happy camper! Nice work!

The cutts are really nice looking in that lake. Cool blue color and usually pretty fat. Nice sunset shot too.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Awww...I just picked up a float tube and youth waders for my little girl. This thread has me so excited!


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Great report and nice fish.


----------

